# TAKAMINE FP400SC MSRP/Street Price when new, anyone have/had one and remember price



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

TAKAMINE FP400SC is for sale locally, but I can't find any info on List price since they were discontinued.

Ederly has a 1998 w/HSC that needs trussrod and fret work for 650 as is

Guitar Center has one for 600 no case

These were 12 string, solid top and laminate sides and back spruce/rosewood, electronics and a cutaway

Any help appreciated


----------

